# DIY CO2 reactor.



## mahamotorworks (Nov 7, 2006)

I jut built a DIY Reactor. I was testing it with Air from an air pump. I got the the flow down to 1 BPS. I hooked every thing up and I couldnt get the bubbles to dissolve. I did get a mist that flowed out of the tube. I havent added a burp tube yet. I will if I need to.

Here is what I used.
Aqua Clear 30 Powerhead, Reated at 175 GPH
Gravel Vacuum Tube, about 6" long and 1 1/2" wide
Air tubeing as needed.

Here is a photo:








I have removed the Foam and the air stone. I really need to get a photo of it action I guess.

The reasons that it didnt work that I thought of was:
1: I dont have a strong enough Power head.
2: O2 wont disslove like CO2 Dose.

Thanks for any help that I can get.

MAHA


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Air is mostly nitrogen, and nitrogen doesn't easily dissolve into water as CO2 does. For that matter oxygen doesn't easily dissolve into water either. You will have to run this with CO2 if you want to see how well it dissolves CO2. You might want to look at Tom Barr's design to see if that would work better for you. See: DIY internal Reactor, great for Yeast CO2 users! - Barr Report


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

this seems like a decent design, you're going to find you need something to hold that sponge in though, the right power head will push it out after a day or two.
i have something similiar to this that i bought from aquatic store. works really really well.


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

Mine slipped out a bit, the Gravel is Fluorite bed is holding it in place


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Mine works wonderfully you do need a powerful power head for the job I have a rio 600 and I had to put nylon on the bottom of it to stop the sponge from being blown out, I have no wasted co2 I guarantee it.


----------



## Edna45 (Jan 16, 2007)

I just got a co2 reactor 200 with rio pump and don't know what to do w/it. Please help me, I'm new to this stuff. Should I go DIY? Thank you


----------



## Naja002 (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi Edna45,

You'll probably get more attention to your situation by starting a new thread. Many people around here have already seen this type of design, so they move on pretty quickly.

HTH


----------

